# Jade Playing "Dress Up," or a Shiny Boat Ride?



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Jadey you funny little girl!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

lol.. Precious tiny girl!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - those are the cutest photos


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh Jade -- you're quite the fashionista


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jade you look like a little diva with those shoes.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA! OMG that is just too cute!!
She was trying them on for size, lol
Adorable wee girl, love her! x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww, Teresa those pictures are great. Jade is such a little princess.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jade is such a doll. Love it!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh Jade, you are just a little diva So cute!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

lol great photo so funny ha ha . and such a sweet lil girl


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Too cute!! What a lovely lil doll!  Willy thinks she looks awfully sexy with her party shoes on ;-)


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

I think those shoes are a tad 2 big 4 her =p. Super cute!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Sometimes I forget dogs have whiskers. Then I see a picture like this one and I think "oh, wow...dogs have whiskers." LOL

She's adorable in everything she does.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

omg thats soo funny. love the captions and pics!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh Jade you are soo adorable


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i love the pictures!! Jade is just the cutest x


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What a little adventure girl...the shoes show just how tiny she is.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is so sweet. I love your pictures.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Awww bless her!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwww.....that pic of her is sooooo cute!!!:love1:


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

she will grow into them or you will have to go buy her a pair


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Now there's a girl after my own heart. She loves shoes just like me!!! Just goes to show she is a true girly girl lol!!!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Hehe, how cute!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL fab pics


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all for looking at the pics, and your sweet comments.  She is quite the entertainer. Always up to something, and never slows down. She keeps us all on our toes. :lol:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Jade is such a cutie!


----------

